# Tweaks for the High Fat/Low Carb Diet!



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

_Again, courtesy of Dr. Pain!!!...man, does anyone else think he rocks? Because I sure as hell do!_

Typically tweaks happens when you feel that your metabolism is adpating to your program!

HOWEVER, the general rule is that if it is working, "Don't mess with it!"

Also, a different set of rules would apply to those that have cheated excessively during the first three weeks! What is excessive? It varies with each player. 

Some have been 100% strict, and usually they will achieve the best results. Those are the people that need to ask questions like:

Am I still really hungry at times?

Can I see and feel the results?

Do I smell? (I know this seems weird, but toxins and chemicals are stored in fat and are released as you cut, they can cause breath and or body odors!)

Those of you that have cheated excessively need to get a solid week at this point. ONE WEEK - NO CHEATS! Then evaluate your program!

THOSE on the middle, 1-2 cheats, or diminishing results, you guys need to consider adjustments, refinements, or full blown tweaks!

G'Day

DP


***

Now in week three, it is not necessarily the time to make changes, especially if "it" is working, but it is time to contemplate changes for next week!

First, no matter what, if you are under 6 liters, drinks more water!

Next, we are going to make changes in 3 week intervals, of course minor changes can be made anytime!

Things that are changable first tweak!

1) portions
2) ratios
3) frequency
4) content
5) carb depletion and carb-ups

1) The easiest change is portions, if you started with enough food, you can simply cut your portions by 10-15%. This does not have to be at every meal, or every day, and you will find that Meal one should be left alone!

2) Ratios, usually means more fat, more protein, less carbs!

3) OK, this one hurts, makes you really hungry and is better left fot the last few weeks. If you are at 6 meals, you simply go to five. This can be every other day at first, or whatever!

4) Content. For a few, this simply means get rid of remaining sugars; milk, yogurt, breads, other starches!

5) Carb depletion and carb-ups. NOT FUN! Simply limit carb intake, women go under 30 grams, men under 50 for 2,3,4, or even 5 days. Then last meal of the day, when you simply can't take it anymore (the flatness, the empty feeling ,etc), you carb up!

There are conventional ways and unconventional ways. What I mean by the later, I have use Balance Bars, pig outs, and a new one I heard the other day, "Dude, I'm done with oatmeal, Raspberry Fig Newtons is the way to go!" (he ate the whole bag)


DP


****

Standard Carb-up for that program, and you do not need this (because I know your carbs), only those under 60-75 grams a day continuously.

10 oz sweet potato
6 oz banana
1.5 cups slow cooking oatmeal (measured before cooking)
1 cup fiberous veggies
1 TBLS butter or olive oil

This is a gut buster BTW and based on a person 180-225!

****the carb up is based on weight, I'm trying to find the amts per lb, will post that asap, unless DP gets to it first *

***

Those of you that have been eating 1/2 cup of slow cooking oatmeal in meal one, may want to meet my friend Mr. Grapefruit for a few weeks.  It is few grams of less carbs, has Vit C and bioflavinoids, fiber and HAS A DIURETIC EFFECT!

Why do we tweak you say?

Just like W/O, the body becomes a custom to what you are going to do to it. Like the Borg it adapts, take counter measures to remain at homeostasis. So a tweak is just you fooling your body. In this case, fooling the metabolism!

DP


----------



## rks1969 (Apr 19, 2002)

thanks  w8  & Dr Pain.
  this seeme s to be what I was looking for. hope this part works as well as the first.??what other fruit can be substituted for bananas since I'm allergic to them??i've been w/o carbs for quite a while so this will be a welcome change.is all that food really for the last meal of the day??



 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2002)

RKS1969: 

 Apple or grapefruit, meals one to four, but not both, and it is the only active carb source for that meal!





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _Again, courtesy of Dr. Pain!!!...man, does anyone else think he rocks? Because I sure as hell do!_



w8, I think you are just Pro-PAIN, thanks so much!

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

you are both so awesome.  i'm learning every day.  thank you over and over.  i'm ready to do this now.

posted the meal plan i worked out if you have a chance to take a look.  (it's own thread)

so glad i found these forums and both of you are here!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2002)

from what ive read, im pro pain also...you rock man....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks guys, that means so much!  

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2002)

we're all lucky for the DP & w8 combo!


----------



## KittyCat (Jul 31, 2003)

Extremely awesome- I am ready to go do it!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the ideas and info- I needed a plateau smasher,,Looks Like I have found it!!


----------

